# 9 years of waiting!



## castandblast (Aug 11, 2011)

Well my duck hunting buddy that has never shot a fish before called me last minute and wanted to go shoot some fish. We went out and this was what we got. I have been bowfishing for 9 years now, and NEVER got one till now. We both stuck her. Crazzy thing was, this was his first fish. A 52.5lbs Grass carp!


----------



## bhoward (Aug 11, 2011)

awesome!!!


----------



## Michael (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like you found your new "good luck charm" of a hunting buddy.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Aug 13, 2011)

Good Job finding them finally Clete, now I just got to get on it with you and we both need to get us a grassy of our own.


----------



## caver101 (Aug 16, 2011)

VERY cool!

Did he mount her or deep fry her?


----------



## castandblast (Aug 16, 2011)

no we gave it to some amigos that live his neighborhood.


----------



## canaday (Aug 22, 2011)

he ate his fair share of grass ,what a chunk.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------

